# Mission Impossible franchise lack of HD soundtrack



## Jules Winnfield (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm a HUGE fan of the MI franchise but I refuse to buy the MI I thru III bluray releases as they only have Dolby 5.1 audio tracks! I do own Ghost Protocol, the most recent addition to the franchise, as its audio track is in 7.1 Dolby True HD and sounds absolutely spectacular! What is Paramount thinking?!?! A franchise of this caliber deserves a top-notch audio track as was intended by the filmmakers.

Any thoughts or info?


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Jules Winnfield said:


> I'm a HUGE fan of the MI franchise but I refuse to buy the MI I thru III bluray releases as they only have Dolby 5.1 soundtracks! I do own Ghost Protocol, the most recent addition to the franchise, as its soundtrack is in 7.1 Dolby True HD and sounds absolutely spectacular! What is Paramount thinking?!?! A franchise of this caliber deserves a top-notch soundtrack as was intended by the filmmakers.
> 
> Any thoughts or info?


the MI trilogy was put out during the format war when Paramount used 25 gig discs and tended to cut back on the audio specs to save on space. paramount is ALSO not exactly famous for release updated issues of their product so this is the best we're gonna get for quite a while. Even though they aren't lossless the DD tracks are 640 kbps instead of the 448 MAX on DVD, so we do get a 50% increase in audio fidelity.


----------



## Jules Winnfield (Jul 8, 2012)

Thanks for the info. I guess just owning Ghost Protocol will have to do for the time being


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

I own the trilogy and although it's not HD audio it does sound really good. I wouldn't let that stop you from purchasing.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

just an OCD point here . the trilogy DOES have HD audio. HD audio is defined as 640 kbps (for 5.1 channel) and above for Dolby Digital and anything over 1.5 mbps DTS. it's not LOSSLESS audio, but still HD audio nonetheless


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Mike Edwards said:


> just an OCD point here . the trilogy DOES have HD audio. HD audio is defined as 640 kbps (for 5.1 channel) and above for Dolby Digital and anything over 1.5 mbps DTS. it's not LOSSLESS audio, but still HD audio nonetheless


Thank you for that info Mike. I learn something new everyday.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

JBrax said:


> I own the trilogy and although it's not HD audio it does sound really good. I wouldn't let that stop you from purchasing.


I agree with this... I think the first 3 are worth getting. Don't let it stop you!


----------



## Jules Winnfield (Jul 8, 2012)

Alright guys, you've talked me into purchasing MI-III (just added them to my Amazon shopping cart). I'm normally pretty stubborn, but because I've come to respect the opinions of the members of this forum and their expertise in the home theater field, I figured I'd better take heed. 

Thanks for the advice guys.


----------



## davinden (Aug 21, 2012)

The Mission Impossible films are a series of action films based on the television series of the same name. This is my favorite action movie This movie is highest grossing with $2 billion worth of world-wide sales.


----------



## jdent02 (Jan 13, 2012)

I haven't heard a lossless version of these soundtracks, but in my opinion the Dolby Digital tracks sound fine. Given that the whole trilogy is available for less than $30 in some areas, I don't mind the lack of lossless. Would sure be nice though....


----------

